# So jetzt suche ich einen Mapeditor für Stunde Null!



## Gast20140429 (13. Dezember 2008)

*So jetzt suche ich einen Mapeditor für Stunde Null!*

So jetzt suche ich einen Mapeditor für Stunde Null!
Möglichst in Deutsch aber auch einer in englisch müsste gehen, wichtig ist das er zum Patch 1.4 past. Es gibt bestimmt einige bewehrt Editoren für Generäle und Add, wehre net wenn mir einer sagt welche das sind und woh ma sie findet. (Hauptzächlich fur Stunde Null) Danke!


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: So jetzt suche ich einen Mapeditor für Stunde Null!*

Auch wenn ich keinen Editor kenne, weise ich mal darauf hin, dass es um Command & Conquer: Generals: Stunde Null geht


----------

